# Need information



## Darine (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello 

We moved recently to Portugal and we are in Barras but we are searching to rent house for minimum one year but the problem is we are bit lost because must of the houses here it for sal and I don't know if anyone know a nice and quiet area to live ,so please can any one give me some information 
Thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

How many bedrooms and what other facilities do you need, when do you need a place from and must it be in the Barras area?


----------

